# Looped Tubes on a TruMark S9



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw another thread where MJ and Sniper62 were discussing putting 1745 tubes on a S9 and it brought to mind how I put looped tubes on my commercial tube shooter.









The yellow tube is a short piece of Daisy tube and I attached the small black tubing following the tutorial about attaching pouches to tubes like the commercial slingshots. I just put the loop where the pouch would go. Wingshooter also has a tutorial on this method of attaching pouches. You could also lengthen the larger tube and get a cocktail tube effect. I hope I am making myself clear. Sorry for the poor photos.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

do you have a pic of it attached to frame?

Thanks!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have worked modified cocktails before. I see exactly what you are doing and nod in agreement. They put a big hole in the target.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is a photo with the tubes on my Strike Nine frame.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

way to make them useless daisy tubes useful.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Like Lil Grumpy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My experience with Trumark.


----------

